# Google- New IBS test a step closer in the NHS - WebMD.Boots.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New IBS test a step closer in the NHS*
*WebMD.Boots.com*
4th June 2013 - The NHS in England and Wales is a step closer to funding a new test to check that symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* or *IBS* are not those of more serious conditions called inflammatory bowel disease or IBD. The National Institute for *...*
NICE moves to improve *bowel* disorder diagnoses<nobr>PharmaTimes</nobr>
NICE recommends GPs use simple test for *bowel* conditions<nobr>OnMedica</nobr>

<nobr>*all 3 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

